# Hilfe bei Bildgröße in Java [dekompilierter Bytecode]



## gee (19. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und muss leider schon direkt mit einer Frage nerven, da ich noch ein blutiger Anfänger bin.

Ich nutze das huerot-Script zum Farbwechsel eines Bildes, was per PHP generiert wird. Der Bilderlink wechselt ständig und das hinterlegte Bild hat verschiedene Größen. Genauergesagt lade ich zu einem Titel in meinem Webradio das zugehörige Cover.

Nun möchte ich gerne den Farbeffekt darauf verwenden, muss aber dafür die Größe des Bildes im Javascript festlegen, da sonst bei großen Bildern nur ein Ausschnitt zu sehen ist.


Hier der Scriptaufruf:


```
<applet code="huerot.class" width=150 height=150>
<param name=credits value="Applet by Fabio Ciucci ([url]www.anfyjava.com[/url])">
<param name=regcode value="NO">
<param name=reglink value="NO">
<param name=regnewframe value="YES">
<param name=regframename value="_blank">
<param name=statusmsg value="HueRot applet">
<param name=res value="1">
<param name=image value="<? echo $mainsong['picture']; ?>">
<param name=hueshift value="40">
<param name=overimg value="NO">
<param name=overimgX value="0">
<param name=overimgY value="0">
<param name=textscroll value="NO">
<param name=memdelay value="1000">
<param name=priority value="3">
<param name=MinSYNC value="10">
Sorry, your browser doesn't support Java.
</applet>
```

Wobei <? echo $mainsong['picture']; ?>  mein Bildlink ist, der auch durch mySQL und PHP generiert wird. Dort bekomme ich aber keine Größenordnung hin und muss es irgendwie im Scriptaufruf oder in der Class schaffen.

Die Class habe ich nun decompiliert und sie sieht so aus:
_code entfernt_

Kann mir bitte jemand mitteilen, wie ich dort die Bildgröße festsetzen kann? Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Gast (19. Jan 2007)

du erwartest nicht wirklich das wir uns die 1300 zeilen von einer dekompilierten klasse angucken oder? 

zudem das wohl auch nicht legal ist, sonst hätte der author den source ja wohl ins netz gestellt


----------



## gee (20. Jan 2007)

Ich erwarte es nicht von dir, aber für Profis, die sich damit auskennen und die 3 Image-Bereiche erkennen, sollte es eigentlich 2 Minuten des Lebens kosten eine Lösung zu geben.

Ich bin in vielen Foren aktiv, kenne mich nur halt mit Java nicht aus. Wie andere bei mir Hilfe suchen, suche ich nun auch Hilfe. Wozu sind denn Foren mit der Überschrift "Für Anfänger" da?


----------



## Beni (20. Jan 2007)

Ich würde mal an dieser Zeile rumschrauben (width/height=...)

```
<applet code="huerot.class" width=150 height=150>
```

Der Hersteller wollte nicht, dass jemand den Quellcode anschaut, ansonsten hätte er keinen Obfuscator darüber laufen lassen. Da der Hersteller diese Applets auch verkauft, wird die Lizenz wohl kaum erlauben, das Programm zu Dekompilieren. Insofern würde ich dich bitten, solche (halblegalen) Aktivitäten in Zukunft zu vermeiden...

Übrigens bietet der Hersteller selbst Support an, lies mal diese Seite genau durch.

Im übrigen sind "2 Minuten" illusorisch... Gast hat da nicht unrecht, wenn er reklamiert :wink:


----------



## gee (20. Jan 2007)

Diese Zeile gibt die Größe an, aber bei großen Bildern erhalte ich dann nur einen Ausschnitt angefangen oben links mit den Größen 150x150. Bei einem Cover also nur die linke obere Ecke.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jan 2007)

Warum sollte ein Thread offengelassen werden, der illegalen Inhalt bespricht.
Letztendlich wird der Forenbetreiber haftbar gemacht.

Sorry, nicht auf unserem Rücken.

Alles ist gesagt, Thema geschlossen.


----------

